# 8,000 sq ft Ranch... How many days?



## muddymudman (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm doing general construction now and I'm looking into specializing in drywall and working for some other contractors. I am trying to figure out if I can be profitable doing this and how long I could expect jobs to take if I get more efficient boarding and finishing like many of you. 

Let me know what this would take...


Here's the job - 8,000 sq ft of board, a "TYPICAL" ranch home, 8' ceilings


How many guys and how many days?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hanging 32 hours
Taping 32 hours
Texture 8 hours
Sand/cleanup 8 hours
Could be done in 7 days with a professional 2 person crew if the conditions are right. Assuming this is around 170 sheets of gravy.


----------



## muddymudman (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Does anyone else have any estimates of how many days?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

gopherstateguy said:


> Hanging 32 hours
> Taping 32 hours
> Texture 8 hours
> Sand/cleanup 8 hours
> Could be done in 7 days with a professional 2 person crew if the conditions are right. Assuming this is around 170 sheets of gravy.


8 hours texture? What kind of texture is he calling for? I don't see it anywhere on the post. No way you do a light skip trowel in 8 hours over 170 sheets. You have to return to lightly sand after the texture dries any how. Or is it smooth finish? How about installing corner bead? And window wraps? I think you are very light on the hours.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

2 weeks to do it right


----------



## nichvillehvac (Jul 20, 2020)

flooringguy said:


> 2 weeks to do it right


I agree


----------



## FairFrank (Nov 16, 2020)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> 8 hours texture? What kind of texture is he calling for? I don't see it anywhere on the post. No way you do a light skip trowel in 8 hours over 170 sheets. You have to return to lightly sand after the texture dries any how. Or is it smooth finish? How about installing corner bead? And window wraps? I think you are very light on the hours.


Agree. To my mind, It will take 2 weeks for 2 pros and 1 assistant, many factors are not really taken.
@muddymudman - what is the result finally?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Back In the day I could give you a number. But now!! I'll just say forever.


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Moore you old hound dog what up? I haven’t looked on here in awhile it was nothing for along time. Hope all is well buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh and two weeks or so I’d guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

